# Britain's 30 best coffee shops



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How many of these coffeeshops have you visited?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and-drink/features/britains-30-best-coffee-shops/


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Harlequin/The Attic

York Harlequin, situated in the basement, is a traditional tea room and café, but from Thursday to Saturday the coffee-focused Attic bar opens (plus craft beer, food and a gin and tonic menu).

Er.. when ever was an attic in the basement..







The cafe isn't even in the basement as it's on the first floor... Nice place though (last time I was there I was sat next the the EK chatting about beans before having a V60.









Others, Spring Espresso, Brewlab and Fortitude,


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Quarter Horse Coffee used to be a very regular one for me last year when I lived the other end of the city - I would walk past at least two times every day. Really excellent coffee and a great shop all round. The article does however wrongly state they are the only roasters in Birmingham...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

been to a couple of them but more by luck really!

I need to check this but from memory I think there's a few here that are roasting who might not be on the UK roasters list, might be good to try them out.

I think I might pull together a taster pack from some of these as the 1st sampler batch

here's a list of all the roasters that these Coffee Shops are using, square mile and workshop are used the most.

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/

https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/

http://workhousecoffee.co.uk/

https://origincoffee.co.uk/

https://colonnacoffee.com/

https://workshopcoffee.com/

https://climpsonandsons.com/

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/

http://quarterhorsecoffee.com/

http://hotnumberscoffee.co.uk/

http://www.strangerscoffee.com/

http://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/

https://thebarn.de/


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Been to a few of them, which seems pretty lucky seems I don't live in London









Idle Hands are very well derserved entrants, surprised not to see any other Manchester shops!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Exactly zero. Poor show.


----------



## peld (Jul 30, 2014)

zero! suprised a few didnt make it tbh


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Im always annoyed at myself as I drive past quarter horse regularly but am a rubbish city driver and can never seem to get from the RH lane to the left to pull over and park up!

Must try harder. Hoping to get to bean and bud in the next few weeks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Remember the lists are compiled by people who may not have been to some locations - hence the zero shops in a city scenario


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

About a third of them. There's a few that i want to visit on there though.

Notes taken.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What a load of absolute waffle and tripe! Journalism at its best as usual.....the title should be Briatains best 30 coffee chops, done with zero research


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Remember the lists are compiled by people who may not have been to some locations


and who live in London


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Utter subjective tosh


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Ten.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Utter subjective tosh


Is that the new place in Shoreditch?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Is that the new place in Shoreditch?


Right next to Linoleum serviced wan*chain.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's on my list&#8230;it's got to be in the top 35 if not the top 30.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Quarter Horse Coffee used to be a very regular one for me last year when I lived the other end of the city - I would walk past at least two times every day. Really excellent coffee and a great shop all round. The article does however wrongly state they are the only roasters in Birmingham...


Who else roasts in Brum?


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Yorks Bakery Cafe just outside of New Street station. They used to use Caravan but since expanding the shop roast in house.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers completely forgot about them.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

absolute ballrocks - zero criteria for selection - and pointless images - if your going to tell people about a shop give a clue as to what it looks like from the outside. I cant help but wonder what the relationship between the author is and the coffee shops mentioned as they sell RO water filters to coffee shops, my apologies if this is terrible injustice but where a writer or journalist has a commercial interest is should be declared.

will probably be sent to infernal regions to gut hummingbirds now - oh well


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> absolute ballrocks - zero criteria for selection - and pointless images - if your going to tell people about a shop give a clue as to what it looks like from the outside. I cant help but wonder what the relationship between the author is and the coffee shops mentioned as they sell RO water filters to coffee shops, my apologies if this is terrible injustice but where a writer or journalist has a commercial interest is should be declared.
> 
> will probably be sent to infernal regions to gut hummingbirds now - oh well


I'm completely with you on this. The title should read 'Chloe Callows favourite coffee shops in the UK'. Wonder who at the Telegraph is invested in RO systems tbh.


----------



## billt (Jul 10, 2013)

It's a space filling piece of journalistic fluff. The writer wouldn't have taken it seriously, neither should readers.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Pictures look nice which is the most important thing with Coffee appreciation


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not sure why all the negativity.

of course it is subjective, so as such it is just a fairly uncontentious list of recommended coffee shops that you might like to visit.

I'm just about to head to Monmouth as I am on a rare excursion to the big smelly city. Not the best coffee shop, but love their coffee.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

billt said:


> It's a space filling piece of journalistic fluff. The writer wouldn't have taken it seriously, neither should readers.


Yeah this is it - a quick Google search for 'best coffee shops uk' would probably drag up most of these names.

It's not a bad list but anyone could have thrown it together


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

it's publicity for something that we love, which should result in more people getting interested, which will make coffee better for us in the long run.

"there's no such thing as bad publicity"


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Meanwhile, back on the Forum, we have probably closer to our top 300 coffee shops and counting....


----------



## mcharlish (Jan 29, 2017)

Bean & Bud is my local and it's awesome!! I'm so glad they finally got some recognition because Hayden, Ruth, Lenka, Leah and the rest of the team in there work so hard to make exceptionally good coffee. Well done guys


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Quite shocked 92degree's and Bold st espresso never made it both stunning coffee emporiums in Liverpool.

its a London thing methinks


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Wouldn't necessarily agree with the Glasgow ones, but I guess it's hard to say what's a best coffee shop anyway.

For people who say it's bollocks, I'd like to see their lists and then see people arguing about it. Keep in mind that not every journalist can also taste coffee the same way we do, so they probably included other factors as well (service, surroundings, maybe even price, etc).


----------



## bike_bean (Feb 4, 2017)

right I am in York this week, I'm going to check out Spring Street Espresso I hope it lives up to its reputation !


----------

